# How to disable ACPI? (on FreeBSD14 stable)



## Louis (Nov 5, 2022)

I try to disable acpi and the indicated method for that is to add ^hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"^ in /boot/loader.conf .
However that crashes my system!!

After a lot of searching Internet came to the help with:
1.    Select 3. Escape to loader prompt at the splash screen
2.    Type set hint.acpi.0.disabled="0" on the loader prompt
3.    Then type boot on the loader prompt
edit the loader.conf 

Very very glad with that fix however

My problem is still there, no idea how to prevent the system from going to sleep (after about 10 minutes).
No idea how to change those 10 minutes to a much longer time as well ....

I did try ^gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout 0^,  however that did not solve the problem as well.


----------



## _al (Nov 6, 2022)

Louis said:


> ...
> My problem is still there, no idea how to prevent the system from going to sleep (after about 10 minutes).
> No idea how to change those 10 minutes to a much longer time as well ....
> 
> I did try ^gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout 0^,  however that did not solve the problem as well.


I didn't try to deal with it myself...But
Have you looked here ?
This discussion is related to Linux. 
Not sure if there is a difference.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 6, 2022)

There's no such thing (yet) as 14-STABLE. 14 is -CURRENT (the main development branch). There are -STABLE branches for 12 and 13.

So, please clarify which version you actually mean, as this is slightly contradicting. If you indeed mean 14-CURRENT, it might be a better idea to ask on the freebsd-current@ mailing list instead.


----------



## Louis (Nov 6, 2022)

Sorry 14-CURRENT. 

In fact there seems to be a BSD-issue (ACPI-turn off crashing the system) and a GNOME issue (switching the system off during user inactivity, which is bullshit for a server / for ssh-login / with multiple users). I will also post my question to the freebsd-current@ mailing list


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 6, 2022)

Why would you use current for a server ?
For my desktop i even use releng.


----------



## Jose (Nov 6, 2022)

Louis said:


> In fact there seems to be a BSD-issue (ACPI-turn off crashing the system) and a GNOME issue (switching the system off during user inactivity, which is bullshit for a server / for ssh-login / with multiple users).


Yes -CURRENT is just as likely to bring disaster as not. Do not use it in production. It's also slow, and not supported here.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 6, 2022)

Jose said:


> It's also slow


Of course, if you use -CURRENT, you build it yourself. Either you're actively developing on it (then building yourself is a no-brainer anyways), or you need it for some other reason (then you build it yourself to avoid these options that make it slow, cause they're only useful for development).

I can only think of 4 possible reasons to use -CURRENT:

You're a FreeBSD base developer/contributor
You're a FreeBSD ports developer/contributor and need to test your ports work on -CURRENT
You're a tech-savvy volunteer for _testing_ -CURRENT and reporting bugs
You _absolutely_ need a bleeding-edge feature (like some hardware support) that's _only_ in -CURRENT
If it's the last option, better know your way around the system and be aware of the risks.

You *definitely don't run -CURRENT* "because it's the latest and greatest". It is not. It's the active development branch, and eventually it _will_ blow up in your face. *)

This, together with the fact -CURRENT is a constantly moving target, are the reasons it's not supported here. But yeah, there's a mailing list about it.

*) (edit) this isn't a "theoretical" remark. I started using FreeBSD with 11-CURRENT. It was an informed decision back then. I knew the risks, but I wanted to get a feeling for the system on the desktop first, and only 11-CURRENT had support for my GPU. Back then, in a meeting when I tried to write down some agreement, the kernel panicked, the document was gone, the machine didn't boot any more.


----------



## smithi (Nov 7, 2022)

Louis said:


> I try to disable acpi and the indicated method for that is to add ^hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"^ in /boot/loader.conf .
> However that crashes my system!!



Yes, ACPI is required by virtually all modern systems, and has been for years.



Louis said:


> My problem is still there, no idea how to prevent the system from going to sleep (after about 10 minutes).
> No idea how to change those 10 minutes to a much longer time as well ....



What made you think that this issue was due to something in the ACPI implementation?



Louis said:


> I did try ^gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout 0^,  however that did not solve the problem as well.



What happens if you boot but don't start Xorg and Gnome?

If there are still such issues after installing a release version of FreeBSD, try to isolate the problem with fewer variables in the mix.


----------

